# Contador suspended, banned substance in TDF



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I have anger in my stomach.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=5631343


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have anger in my stomach....

There's a doping forum and this is the 3rd thread!!!1111111111


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

No way; he's clean!

//cue the Lance twitters...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Shoudn't this go in the doping forum?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, didn't bother to check the other forums. 

Contador might have had a corgi when he was a kid. There, is that better?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

first!


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

.................








................

yeah!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

mtymxdh said:


> in BEFORE THE MOVEEEE!


Oh poop. I thought I was breaking the big story. 

How about this one: Tiger Woods crashed his car into a fire hydrant.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

azpeterb said:


> Sorry, didn't bother to check the other forums.
> 
> Contador might have had a corgi when he was a kid. There, is that better?












Conta.....who???/


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

azpeterb said:


> Oh poop. I thought I was breaking the big story.
> 
> How about this one: Tiger Woods crashed his car into a fire hydrant.


Lincoln assassinated!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Water is wet!!!!!!!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

He's going to lose endorsements! He can pretty much kiss that Segway spokesman deal goodbye.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Somehow I'M IBTM!!!!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Politics only? He'll need his papers if he plans to visit Arizona.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

azpeterb said:


> Politics only? He'll need his papers if he plans to visit Arizona.


I like Pie...


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Hitch'n a free ride to doping.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Conta.....who???/


Awwwww.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Do Contadors make good moves?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

firstrax said:


> Hitch'n a free ride to doping.


It must be past Coolio's bed-time.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Marc said:


> It must be past Coolio's bed-time.


that picture is nipple free, no other problem issues that I can see...


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Chain said:


> Do Contadors make good moves?


Trying desperately to work in a Schleck/chain joke... I got nothin'.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrew1 said:


> Trying desperately to work in a Schleck/chain joke... I got nothin'.


I'll drink to that!

ps: BAM!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Julia Child died.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I like nipples.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I like nipples.


Anodized, or brass?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> I like nipples.


I'm now partial to Wooty...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Flask!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


>


sadly, yet another image lacking nipples and wooty....


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

You would've thought someone would have advised him against H&B on his "rest" day. I hear pure beet juice will help make that sort of thing undectable.

Wow....and he was so liked after attacking Schleck after the chain incident...


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

azpeterb said:


> Oh poop. I thought I was breaking the big story.
> 
> How about this one: Tiger Woods crashed his car into a fire hydrant.





terry b said:


> Lincoln assassinated!




the earth is flat and also the center of the universeeeeee!!!!



uh, waaaaaaaaait whaaaaat?


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> I like nipples.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

And this is why I no longer give much of a sh*t about pro cycling these days.

.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i wonder if his "fingerbang" is gonna help him out of this one. I never liked the guy


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Cruise slipped (or in Alberto terminology '_fingerbanged_') him a Scientology Pill.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the best thread to ever land in doping.

The title should be changed and it moved back home.

also, needs more hypnotic wooty.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

HIMEHEEM said:


> This is the best thread to ever land in doping.
> 
> The title should be changed and it moved back home.
> 
> also, needs more hypnotic wooty.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Chain said:


>


Too much hypnotic...not enough wooty.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Too much hypnotic...not enough wooty.


How about some fruity wooty?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

HIMEHEEM said:


> This is the best thread to ever land in doping.
> .


It needs stickied in here.


----------

